# help setting up a sump



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

So, I have this 29 gallon, 15x15" tank with dividers siliconed in, used previously as a sump.

I've decided to try to actually use it, but I have NO idea how to go about setting it up on a running, non-drilled tank. I've done a search on this forum, and googled the subject, and I am confused. Well..more than normal.

Can anyone out there give BCA's worst handyman some helpful, idiot proof tips, or point me at a "sumps for dummies" guide?


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Joey made a great video explaining DIY overflows: ‪uarujoey's Channel‬‏ - YouTube

Do you have any side pictures of the sump?


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks, I'll look at that more closely tonight. That pic is the only one I have...but I can take more..?


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

The sump pic that you posted, looks like there was a refuge part on the larger half then flows over to the baffle side, kinda an odd design. As for the overflow there are lots of designs you can find online, I still prefer drilling my tanks tho.


----------

